# Not eating yet



## packs_fan (Nov 5, 2008)

So I have had my two frogs now for two days now. One is a tinctorus and a azureum. They have not eaten yet the tinc shows not interest in them. The azureum hops over to them but doesnt seem to eat them. Im feeding them 1/8 crickets until i can get fruit flies. I dust them and put them all in one spot. Is it normal for them still not to eat yet with the stress of their new home?


----------



## IndianaJosh (Jun 20, 2008)

packs_fan said:


> So I have had my two frogs now for two days now. One is a tinctorus and a azureum. They have not eaten yet the tinc shows not interest in them. The azureum hops over to them but doesnt seem to eat them. Im feeding them 1/8 crickets until i can get fruit flies. I dust them and put them all in one spot. Is it normal for them still not to eat yet with the stress of their new home?


Are they in the same viv?


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

The crickets are probably too big. Tincs like to eat smaller food even though they are a larger dart.


----------



## packs_fan (Nov 5, 2008)

IndianaJosh said:


> Are they in the same viv?


Yes, they are from what I was told from lllreptiles that would be fine. Am I being misinformed?


----------



## packs_fan (Nov 5, 2008)

jubjub47 said:


> The crickets are probably too big. Tincs like to eat smaller food even though they are a larger dart.


Even 1/8 inch? So should I go find some fruit flies for them?


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

packs_fan said:


> Yes, they are from what I was told from lllreptiles that would be fine. Am I being misinformed?


http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/10507-mixing-101-a.html

This should be a good start for you.


----------



## packs_fan (Nov 5, 2008)

jubjub47 said:


> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/10507-mixing-101-a.html
> 
> This should be a good start for you.



Well I dont plan on breeding them if I were to ever breed it would be of the same kind. The main reason why he told me they could mix was because in the wild if you look at a zoning map of where they are located they overlap on the map so hes basically saying they would come in contact with each other. Is that true or just made up. Do you think that its possible that being mixed is why they will not eat?


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Depending on morphs of the frogs it may be possible that they could come in contact in the wild, but many of the tincs are subjected to isolated areas for each morph. For example, frogs at point a could be yellow and 3 miles away at point b the frogs are blue. They are still the same species for frogs, but they look different. Tincs cover a vast range of land and azureus are considered by many to be a tinc morph so they would in fact share a region. I would not say that the zoning is made up, but it's not fully explained.

That being said, that probably is not the problem of them not eating. It is probably the pinhead crickets that they are not wanting to eat.


----------



## packs_fan (Nov 5, 2008)

jubjub47 said:


> Depending on morphs of the frogs it may be possible that they could come in contact in the wild, but many of the tincs are subjected to isolated areas for each morph. For example, frogs at point a could be yellow and 3 miles away at point b the frogs are blue. They are still the same species for frogs, but they look different. Tincs cover a vast range of land and azureus are considered by many to be a tinc morph so they would in fact share a region. I would not say that the zoning is made up, but it's not fully explained.
> 
> That being said, that probably is not the problem of them not eating. It is probably the pinhead crickets that they are not wanting to eat.


Ok in the future if I do get anymore I will be sure not to mix them from what Ive read and you have told me they may be fine together but why risk it. Ill go buy some fruit flies then thanks alot for your help and the info.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Tincs are really funny about prey items at times. As noted they don't like larger prey. So your frogs are probably a bit freaked out by the 1/8 inch crickets especially if they are younger frogs.

Try FFs and the mixing element has already been commented on by others. Good luck with them 

Bill


----------



## IndianaJosh (Jun 20, 2008)

Stress was my guess... Area too small, or the frogs were sressing each other out... I guess it depends on the age for stress to come into play. I saw the dendros lll had in Indy, some looked very young and some very skinny... Their azureus looked pretty good though. What kind of tinc did you get? Cobalt?


----------



## IndianaJosh (Jun 20, 2008)

Oh, and by the way my imitators did not eat for a few days after I bought them. Now they won't stop eating!

...sorry for the double post!


----------



## kamazza (Sep 2, 2008)

When I first tried crickets with my azureus they were larger pinheads. They tried to eat them but spat them out. So I tried really small pinheads and they ate them like mad, so then I worked them up to slightly larger pinheads and now theyre eating the size they wouldnt have touched before. Seems like they had to get used to the crickets.


----------



## jmoose (Jun 21, 2006)

Don't know how old and big your tincs are, but try springtails.
I can not guarantee you but I got this very good feeling they go feeding crazy


----------



## Petersi (Jan 31, 2008)

my tincs are full grown and they still wont touch a 1/8 crickets. If I were you I would be finding some fruit flies asap.


----------



## Poison-Dart-Fart (Sep 30, 2005)

hey if you are waiting for ffs to come in, a quick fix is call some local petco's to see if they carry small tubes of ffs. I went into two diff petcos this weekend one in dallas and one here in killeen and they both had them.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Poison-Dart-Fart said:


> hey if you are waiting for ffs to come in, a quick fix is call some local petco's to see if they carry small tubes of ffs. I went into two diff petcos this weekend one in dallas and one here in killeen and they both had them.


I have seen those fruit fly cultures and they are quite expensive for 20 flies. You are better off ordering from josh or another reputable vendor here on the board. They supply good cultures with thousands of flys and can get them to you in 2 to 3 days.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

packs_fan said:


> Well I dont plan on breeding them if I were to ever breed it would be of the same kind. The main reason why he told me they could mix was because in the wild if you look at a zoning map of where they are located they overlap on the map so hes basically saying they would come in contact with each other. Is that true or just made up. Do you think that its possible that being mixed is why they will not eat?


You have to remember that in the wild these frogs have room to move away from eachother if they feel stressed. And although their territories overlapp that doesn't always mean that the two species may encounter eachother in the wild. Some of these species come from very small locations or evern just along certain streams/ forested areas. Just like it was mentioned before two frogs from only 3 miles away could look like 2 different species/morphs


----------



## packs_fan (Nov 5, 2008)

IndianaJosh said:


> Stress was my guess... Area too small, or the frogs were sressing each other out... I guess it depends on the age for stress to come into play. I saw the dendros lll had in Indy, some looked very young and some very skinny... Their azureus looked pretty good though. What kind of tinc did you get? Cobalt?


Ah so you were at the Indy show I take it? Yes I did get a cobalt. Sorry for taking so long to reply been a little busy.


----------



## packs_fan (Nov 5, 2008)

O and for an update since I have to wait for my fruit flies to get here I have been trying to feed them the crickets. I finally got a response from the the tinc and he ate. The az has not showed up yet I beleive he burrowed himself in a hole for the day for some reason. I am guessing stress.


----------

